# Non-Piranha POTM



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Three spot gourami
Betta Splendens mating
Oscar and Pleco
Shedding leopard gecko
Alligator Snapping Turtle - _Macroclemys temmincki_
Fiddler Crab
Male & Female Betta splendens
brain coral - _Lobophyllia hemprichii_
Peacock Bass - _Cichla Monoculus_
Freshwater Prawn - _Macrobrachium nipponense_


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

How big do those freshwater prawns get?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

How'd that baby mouse fall in the water?







eerie but creative pic.
The leopard gecko pic is awesome.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that prawn pic with the pinky sure is something. voted for the peacocks though


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Andrew said:


> How big do those freshwater prawns get?


 andrew they get rather large..i use to feed them to my zebra moray..use to get them in at 10 inches with long ol wiskers


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

how did you get these prawns in quantities cheap enough to use as mere feeders?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

WOW.. what a great bunch of artistic photos this month, that picture with the pinky is great... love the angle on the snapping turtle.. the peacock shot is great, and that is a very smooth gecko... nice pictures alll the way around.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

voted


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

peacock bass photo is amazing


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> how did you get these prawns in quantities cheap enough to use as mere feeders?


 I don't know. Shark Aquarium sells those for about $7 apiece. Too expensive to be a feeder.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats a sweet shedding pic


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

cant say ive ever seen such a perfect picture of peacockbass. well done


----------



## Little Waffen (Mar 13, 2004)

EXCELENT PICS EVERYONE!!!


----------

